# James Bond Boat Restoration Project & Sailor



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Everyone!

Never knew this forum existed : ) So glad I found it.

I've been sailing for 20 years and love it! Hoping to hook up with a bigger boat sometime soon.

I have my first powerboat project in the making:

"Shaken Not Stirred" 1972 Glastron GT150 Restoration

I love to sail but this will prove fun too.

Glad to be here if you get the chance sign my guest book! Looking forward to being an active member! Cheers!


----------



## TheMutt (May 10, 2008)

I like the '72 Glastron, they have character that most new boats lack, thou a rebuild of a '76 Lotus Esprit to 007 spec would be interesting!

Glenn


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I may have to find one of those to pull it with lol


----------



## TheMutt (May 10, 2008)

Tow ball on a Lotus ...... Naff

Glenn


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well unless I find that pimp mobile or a "73 Camaro with the orange and white stripes Ill have to make do with my Cherokee


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a Glastron exactly like the one you have. It was a fun boat. I had a Merc 85 on it and it was pretty fast. The photo of yours brought back good memories of that little boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If ya have any pictures of that boat new let me know would like detailed photos of an original email to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

I wish! I looked a few years ago for any photos we took, but the few I must have had seemed to disappear while I was in college and then after.

It wasn't new. I bought the boat around 1982 and sold it in '84 before going off to college.


----------

